
Zoë Quinn on Surviving Gamergate and the Internet Trolls - j_s
http://nymag.com/selectall/2017/07/zoe-quinn-surviving-gamergate.html
======
EJTH
I think that Zoë Quinn and her ilk is just as bad, if not worse than the
"trolls" she is dealing with. She is purposefully perpetuating this drama to
stay relevant.

She never wants to enter a dialogue about some of the criticism against her,
not even on an open panel where she is invited to answer questions about her
movement and ideology.

Also the pressure she has managed to put on publishers is ruining artistic and
expressive freedom in the industry. She has managed to get all AAA publishers
to eventually streamline all their games to fit the same dull narrative of the
intersectionalists ( ? ).

Also this article reads out more like an angstly teenage novel more than
anything worthy of printing in a well established news outlet.

And to add to all this troll talk. It goes both ways! Forums for the so called
"GamerGaters" are often raided by HER own followers, more often than not she
is the aggressor as seen on the latest vidCon.

